# Yves Carbonne's 2nd 12 string bass (single course) by Jerzy Drozd



## ixlramp (Mar 9, 2012)

Tuning is fourths from octave-down B ... BEADGCFBbEbAbDbGb


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like they used a few less neck bolts this time


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Mar 9, 2012)

Are you sure you can actually hear the lowest note without being a whale? =X


----------



## Miek (Mar 10, 2012)

is that a joke about my weight


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 10, 2012)

B00 sounds like this (WAV file): http://garrygoodman.com/BassNote%20.wav
It's a quiet recording but i can hear it


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 10, 2012)

What I like best about that bass (besides the obvious thing - it's absolutely beautifully crafted and designed) is that it's 12 strings AND fretless. Huge props to Yves for going for it, and designing what must be a huge challenge to learn to play. If it were fanned I would say he's straight up crazy, though!


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 10, 2012)

His first 12 in performance ...


----------



## leandroab (Mar 19, 2012)

^

I was watching this video and only at the 1:00 mark I realized it was fucking michael manring sitting next to him hahahhaha


----------



## Bigsby (Mar 19, 2012)

look like it has enough strings for some epic djentz


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> B00 sounds like this (WAV file): http://garrygoodman.com/BassNote%20.wav
> It's a quiet recording but i can hear it


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2012)

Figured it was actually relevant here.


----------

